# [Photoshop] Pixelgrafik mit Transparenz nach Photoshop ?



## aquanautix (30. Oktober 2002)

*Pixelgrafik mit transparenz nach Photoshop ?*

ahoi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem... ich möchte aus dem Photoshop eine Pixelgrafik nach Freehand portieren, ich weiss das dass mit dem tiff format und alpha kanälen geht... aber leider wars das auch schon.

Kann mir jemand helfen ??! 


danke schoma


----------



## Christoph (30. Oktober 2002)

Warum muss es ein tiff sein?


----------



## eViLaSh (30. Oktober 2002)

du kannst aus einer transparenten pixelgrafik keine transparente vektorgrafik machen !


----------



## Christoph (30. Oktober 2002)

> du kannst aus einer transparenten pixelgrafik keine transparente vektorgrafik machen !


1.) er sagt nicht das es eine vektorgrafik sein muss.
2.) Pfade

3.) sicher geht´s.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kann man ein EPS so exportieren dass Freehand checkt das "ffffff" also weiss transparent wird


----------



## aquanautix (30. Oktober 2002)

*habs geknackt*

ahoi zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten... ich habe es gestern Abend aber schliesslich doch noch hinbekommen. Da ich denke, das man ziemlich oft auf dieses Problem stösst wenn man Freehand nutzt - möchte ich kurz die Lösung erklären.

Gehen wir davon aus, Ihr habt also eine Grafik im Photoshop freigestellt... 
dann wählt Ihr zunächst den transparenten Bereich aus (Zauberstab) - gegebenenfalls erweitert Ihr die Auswahl mit gedrückter Umschalttaste um die nicht ausgewählten Bereiche hinzuzufügen. Wenn die gesamte transparenz im Bild ausgewählt ist: kehrt Ihr die Auswahl um, so das dass freigestellte Objekt ausgewählt ist:
[strg]+[shift]+i

Jetzt geht Ihr ins "Pfade" Andockfenster.
Oben rechts der kleine Pfeil (>) : "Arbeitspfad erstellen".
Wieder obiger Pfeil : "Pfad speichern"
Wieder obiger Pfeil : "Beschneidungspfad"

Jetzt ins Kanäle Andockfenster.
Obiger Pfeil: "Neuer Kanal" Name: Alpha X (X is ne Nummer) = "Ausgewählte Bereiche" = [OK]

Voilâ - RGB Kanal wieder einblenden und das ganze als Tiff (mit Alpha Kanälen) speichern.

Ich denke das dass mit so ziemlich jedem Bitmap Format geht, welches Alpha Kanäle unterstützt. Achtet auf jedenfall auf die Auflösung des Pix Bildes... das kann in Freehand dann die halbe Miete sein... Ihr solltet es dort auf jedenfall nicht mehr nach Oben skalieren 

Ach ja... das EPS Format bietet sich in dem Fall NICHT an... schliesslich ist das ein Vektorformat was beim Öffnen gerendert wird.

Ich hoffe die Erklärung ist verständlich genug, für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

viel spazz noch


----------

